# Need some help. I am signed on to Tug on my IPhone. My problem is that my Puter died yesterday am. I purchased a MacBook Air yesterday.



## geoand (Dec 14, 2021)

I don’t know what my password is so can’t use my Mac on Tug. Can someone help me?


----------



## kanerf (Dec 14, 2021)

Look at your passwords on your iPhone.  If it is not there, than use the Tug App on your iPhone and request a password change.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 14, 2021)

Go here to reset: https://tugbbs.com/forums/lost-password/


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 14, 2021)

when you log in on your iPhone, look to the right of the password line and click on 'show' to see your password.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 15, 2021)

If worse comes to worst see these help posts:

Change your password when logged in: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/.21614
Reset password if you cannot log in: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads.21615
For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the *Help & Advice* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all TUGBBS pages. On mobile devices, or on narrow windows, this is in the pull-down menu accessed via a three-line icon in the upper left corner.


----------



## noreenkate (Dec 15, 2021)

- when you sign into MacBook Air with iCloud your keychain should automaticly be shared from iPhone…


----------

